# [H-Norgannon] Exidium DS 8/8 hc sucht Spieler für MoP



## Mitirias (23. Juli 2011)

Wir, die Gilde Exidium auf dem Server Norgannon EU rekrutieren regelmäßig für den 10-Spieler Progress von Mists of Pandaria.

Kurzinfo: 
Hordengilde: Realm 1, Content Clear
2 Gruppen (eine Progress und eine normale Raidgruppe)
Raidtage: Progressgruppe 4 Tage 19-22:30 Uhr
Raidgruppe 3 Tage 19-22:30 Uhr


*Über uns:*

Exidium ist eine Gilde die aus einem Raidbündnis der Gilden _Secret Vendetta_ und _Infinum_ entstand und besteht aus Spielern die unter anderem schon mehrere Jahre miteinander erfolgreich zusammen spielen. Zu Burning Crusade und Wrath of the Lich King lag der Schwerpunkt im 25er Content. Mit Cataclysm widmen wir uns dagegen dem 10-Spieler Progress. Wir legen großen Wert auf das Miteinander und suchen Spieler die den Community-Gedanken aktiv nach Innen und Außen leben. Das Raiden kommt bei uns selbstverständlich auch nicht zu kurz und wird sehr ehrgeizig verfolgt.

Unsere Gilde hat an sich keinen Gildenmeister sondern ist unter einem Gildenrat mit verschiedenen Aufgaben aufgeteilt. Ein DKP-System gibt es ebenfalls nicht, hier hat sich ein Loot-Council bewährt, die Beute wird also gemäß größtem Nutzen für die Gilde aufgeteilt.

Unsere *Raidzeiten* sind derzeit
der Gruppe 1: Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Sonntag (jeweils von 19 Uhr – 22:30 Uhr) – Überziehung max. bis 23 Uhr möglich.
der Gruppe 2: 3 Raidtage, 19-22:30 Uhr, genauen Tage werden zu MoP noch entschieden

Grundsätzlich suchen wir Spieler deren Einstellung im Raid erwachsen und zielstrebig ist. Item-besessene Spieler brauchen sich nicht bewerben, da wir sehr auf das Gesamtbild der Gilde fixiert sind und unser gesamtes Tun und Handeln danach auslegen die Gilde voranzubringen. Ihr solltet daher viel Geduld mitbringen (da auch nicht jeder Boss sofort liegt), lernfähig sein und einen Fehler nicht zweimal machen. Wichtig ist vor allem das Dir das Spiel Spaß macht und du nicht vorhast in nächster Zeit dein WoW zu deinstallieren. Ebenso solltest du dich aktiv am Gildenleben (Inis, PvP, quatschen im TS, farmen usw.) beteiligen und nicht nur zum Raid online sein. Wenn du dich damit identifizieren kannst und an dieser Stelle mit dem Lesen noch nicht aufgehört hast, möchten wir dich herzlichst zu uns einladen

*Was wir von dir erwarten:*

• Raidbeteiligung: Grundsätzlich solltest du mindestens 3x die Woche raiden können, damit wir möglichst auf den gesammelten Erfahrungen der Spieler aufbauen können.

• Raiderfahrung: Egal ob Neueinsteiger oder Alteingesessener Spieler ist Erfahrung das A und O. Kenntnisse über den aktuellen Content bzw. dessen Bosse sind unerlässlich und müssen sich über Guides / Bossanleitungen selbstständig angeeignet werden. Einen Boss angehen ohne vorher die grundlegenden Schritte der Bosstaktik zu kennen geht nicht. 

• Ausrüstung eures Chars: Es wird erwartet das Du dein Equip auf dem aktuellsten Stand hältst und immer verbesserst. Je nachdem wie gut dein Equipstand ist, können wir Dich in den 2 Gruppen unterbringen.

• Klassenverständnis: Du solltest deine Klasse von A-Z beherrschen und dich immer auf dem Laufenden halten. Im Idealfall bist Du mit der Seite Elitist Jerks vertraut und benutzt Spreadsheets um das Maximum aus deinem Char herauszuholen. Wir können dir nicht beibringen wie du deine Klasse zu spielen hast, wir können dir höchstens den gewissen Feinschliff verpassen

• Kommunikation / Verbindung: Damit während des Raids keine Verzögerungen auftreten, solltest Du über einen raidfähigen Rechner und eine stabile Internetverbindung verfügen. Ebenso solltest du Teamspeak 3 installiert haben und über ein Headset verfügen welches du auch Willens bist zu benutzen um dich im Raid bzw. in der Gilde zu verständigen. 

• Sozialverhalten: Wir suchen umgängliche Spieler die in unser Gildenklima passen. Respekt gegenüber Gildenmitgliedern und anderen WoW-Spielern ist uns ein sehr wichtiges Anliegen. Ebenso eure Fähigkeit eigene Fehler einzugestehen und damit umzugehen. Sei es hinsichtlich der Kritik die euch entgegengebracht wird oder in Bezug auf das Erkennen und Verarbeiten von Fehlern.

Falls du nach diesem langen Text immernoch Interesse haben solltest, so schau doch einfach mal auf unsere Homepage vorbei:
*
http://www.exidium-wow.de/*

Schlusswort: Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung !


----------



## Mitirias (25. Juli 2011)

Update 2/7 hc 

gesucht wird 

1 Tank
1 Heal, vorzugsweise Holy oder Diszi Priest
1 Ele
1 Hexer


----------



## Mitirias (2. August 2011)

Unsere Suche hat sich wiedermal ein wenig geändert, aktuell haben wir Interesse an

- Eleschami
- Hexer (sehr sogar)
- Holy / Diszi Priest) ggf. auch andere Heilklassen

bei Interesse www.exidium-wow.de oder ingame auf Norgannon unter gleichem Namen.


----------



## Hassgefangen (5. August 2011)

3/7 Heroic

/up


----------



## Mitirias (15. August 2011)

4/7 heroic 

Suchen nach wie vor Hexer für Grp 1 
Ele, Priester für Grp 2 

www.exidium-wow.de


----------



## Mitirias (23. August 2011)

5/7 hc 

suchen diszi oder Holy Priester


----------



## Mitirias (28. August 2011)

6/7 hc 

suchen derzeit Diszi/Holy Priest sowie DK DD.


----------



## TheGui (30. August 2011)

2 raidgruppen, wieso nicht gleich nen 25er aufmachen?


----------



## Mitirias (12. September 2011)

weil wir 10er raiden wollen  

suchen holypala und tankpala für Grp 1 (6/7 hc)


----------



## Mitirias (4. Oktober 2011)

7/7 ragi hc down... wir suchen Tankpala für unsere 1. gruppe


----------



## Hassgefangen (12. Oktober 2011)

/update

Suchen immernoch *Pala Tank* sowie* Eule *für unsere erste Gruppe.


----------



## Mitirias (12. Januar 2012)

Hey, wir suchen derzeit für unsere 2. Gruppe (2/8 hc) 1-2 Spieler. 

Unser Setup ermöglicht es uns folgende Klassen zu rekrutieren

- Duduheal
- Eule
- Shadow
- Schurke
- Verstärkerschami
- Eleschami
- Hexer

Bei Interesse erreicht ihr uns über unsere Homepage www.exidium-wow.de oder direkt ingame.


----------



## Mitirias (27. Juli 2012)

zum Start von Mists of Pandaria am 25.09.2012 rekrutieren wir wieder motivierte Spieler für unsere Raidgruppen 

Bei unserer Raidgruppe können wir derzeit alle Rollen aufnehmen. Aufgrund des Sommers und dass einige mit WoW aufgehört haben, bauen wir diese Gruppe bis zum Start von MoP wieder auf. Gruppenbewerbungen sind hier also möglich und können untergebracht werden. Das Raiden in dieser Gruppe soll Spaß machen und nicht monatelanges Wipen an einem Boss beinhalten bis er liegt (wenn die Gruppe das natürlich von sich aus wünscht, umso besser  ). Damit dies jedoch nicht in eine Gimp-Gruppe abrutscht die grün-blau equiped raidet, erwarten wir dass ihr euren Char beherrscht und euer Gear richtig verzaubert, reforged und gesockelt habt (Raiden ohne Erfolgsaussichten suckt schließlich  ) 

Bei unserer Progressgruppe ist das Recruitment aktuell geschlossen. Bei Ausnahmespielern schaun wirs uns dennoch sehr gerne an  

Solltet Ihr Fragen zu unserer Gilde oder den einzelnen Gruppen haben, wie wir organisiert sind oder ka was ihr sonst noch wissen wollt, zögert nicht uns einfach anzuschreiben. Idealerweise einfach Ingame jemanden von Exidium auf dem Server Norgannon anschreiben. Gerne beantworten wir auch eure Fragen auf unserer Homepage www.exidium-wow.de


----------



## Mitirias (14. August 2012)

wir suchen für unsere Progressgruppe eine Eule !


----------



## Mitirias (23. August 2012)

Eule gefunden, wir haben noch einige Slots frei für unsere Raidgruppe. Wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt, schreibt uns doch einfach, wir beißen nicht  (außer ihr schmeckt nach Schokolade !)


----------

